# Leitungswasserrohr mit Abwasserrohr fest verbinden?



## Anja W. (2. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
klingt blödsinnig, ich sehe es ein 

Es muss aber in einem Leitungssystem, aus dem Legionellen-Proben nach TrinkwV entnommen werden müssen, eine Spülmöglichkeit für ein totes Rohr konzipiert werden.
Eigentlich wollten wir eine feste Schlauchverbindung von dem Rohr, das aus der Wand kommt, zum Abflussrohr bauen. Jetzt leuchtete aber in meinem Hinterkopf das Lämpchen auf, dass so eine feste Verbindung von Trinkwasser zu Abwasser wegen der Verkeimung nicht erlaubt ist. Dass das nicht schön ist, weiß ich selbst, aber die Alternative (das ganze Rohr zu kappen) ist auch nicht besser, da wir dann eine geflieste Wand aufschlagen müssten.
Weiß einer von Euch mehr dazu?

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Mushi (2. Juli 2019)

Das ist recht einfach, es muss Luft dazwischen sein.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Anja W. (2. Juli 2019)

Danke Frank! Ein Becken (mit Hahn und so) kann da auch nicht "mal" eben hin. Hast du eine Idee?
Oben kommt ein Stück Kupferrohr aus der Wand, das Ding zum Auf- und Zudrehen ist darüber und unten am Boden ist der verschlossenen Abfluß. Das Ganze ist auf einem Dachboden als Vorbereitung zum Ausbau, der aber dann nicht stattgefunden hat.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Mushi (2. Juli 2019)

Der Hahn soll frei in das Abwasserrohr fließen, dann ist alles in Ordnung. Ohne Bild oder Skizze ist es raten. 

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## DbSam (2. Juli 2019)

Hallo Anja,

am einfachsten wäre es doch, wenn man das tote Rohr ganz abklemmt ...

Ansonsten benötigst Du eine Lösung mit einem Siphon und einem (bestenfalls) automatischem Ventil.
Welcher Siphon - da kommt es ganz auf Deine Platzverhältnisse an ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Anja W. (2. Juli 2019)

Mushi schrieb:


> Der Hahn soll frei in das Abwasserrohr fließen, dann ist alles in Ordnung.



Dann vesuchen wir das Abwasserrohr nach oben zu verlängern und befestigen an dem Rohr ein kleines Stück Schlauch. Für das Abwasserrohr müssen wir dann nur einen Deckel organisieren, damit es nicht müffelt.


----------



## Anja W. (2. Juli 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> am einfachsten wäre es doch, wenn man das tote Rohr ganz abklemmt ...
> 
> Ansonsten benötigst Du eine Lösung mit einem Siphon und einem (bestenfalls) automatischem Ventil.
> Welcher Siphon - da kommt es ganz auf Deine Platzverhältnisse an ...



Ja, das wäre die beste Möglichkeit. Aber die Abzweigung nach oben ist wohl in der Wand einer gefliesten Küche. Auf Fliesen abschlagen und neu verfliesen habe ich keine Lust.

Was für ein Ventil meinst Du?


Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## DbSam (2. Juli 2019)

Hallo Anja,

ein Wasserhahn ist zum Beispiel ein Ventil.
Und ich meinte ein automatisch ansteuerbares, welches sich in einem zu definierenden Intervall für eine zu definierende Zeit automatisch öffnet und das Wasser in einen Siphon plätschern lässt. (Ansonsten würde mit der Zeit auch der Siphon austrocknen ...)

Alle anderen Lösungen erfordern eiserne Disziplin.
Gerade auch dann, wenn in Deckenhöhe irgendein Deckel vom Abwasserrohr zu lösen ist und überhaupt ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Andre 69 (2. Juli 2019)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Leitungssystem, aus dem Legionellen-Proben nach TrinkwV entnommen werden müssen



Hallo , eine Grundsatzfrage hierzu ,
Wer hat euch das gesagt ?
Reden wir über ein Mietshaus ( Mehrfamilienhaus) oder Gewerbe ?
Hattet ihr im Dachboden auch Warmwasser ( + Zirkulation) vorgesehen?


----------



## Anja W. (2. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

@ Andre, die Eckdaten nach TrinkwV stimmen schon, leider... 



DbSam schrieb:


> Alle anderen Lösungen erfordern eiserne Disziplin.
> Gerade auch dann, wenn in Deckenhöhe irgendein Deckel vom Abwasserrohr zu lösen ist und überhaupt ...



Ein Gutes, wenn alle Beteiligten dienstlich mit Qualitätsmangement zu tun haben, ist, dass einem diese Disziplin mit dem Hammer gelehrt wird. Ich mache selbst hier zu Hause vieles täglich, wöchentlich, monatlich ohne das ich wirklich bewusst dran denken muss. Glücklicherweise kommt man auch an alle Komponenten bequem dran.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Andre 69 (2. Juli 2019)

Anja W. schrieb:


> stimmen schon, leider...


Hallo Anja ,
Mit der Antwort kann man nicht helfen !
Nur kurz , als Abhilfe ( einfach ) geht manuelles Spülen oder halt eine Magnetventillösung ( dbsam)!
Mich hät nur interessiert , über welchen Teil der TWV wir eigentlich reden ?
Stagnation von TW ? Dann passt aber wieder nicht Legionella ?! Und deine Beschreibung der installation


----------



## teichinteressent (2. Juli 2019)

Gab es schon Bilder?
Warum eigentlich nicht?


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Juli 2019)

Schließe an das Abwasserrohr so ein Teil an, es dient als Geruchsverschluß und freier Einlauf. 

https://www.hornbach.de/shop/Viega-...hMIrtGPrYiX4wIVBM53Ch1R1gAzEAQYASABEgLBjvD_Bw

An den Wasserhahn am besten ein Schlauch anschließen. Der sollte aber mit Rohrschellen befestigt sein und muss 2 cm über Oberkannte Trichtersiphon enden.
So wäre eine manuelle Spülung der Wasserleitung in regelmäßigen Abständen möglich.

Besser wäre Der Einsatz eines Magnetventils das über eine Zeitschaltuhr gesteuert wird.

Es gibt auch fertige Lösungen:  https://www.kemper-olpe.de/de/gesch...s-trinkwasserhygiene/khs-hs2-hygienespuelung/


----------



## Anja W. (3. Juli 2019)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Bilder gibt es im Moment nicht, da der Besitzer der Wohnung mit seinen fast 90 Jahren die Bilder gelöscht hat, als er sie ansehen wollte und die Wohnung hier nicht um die Ecke ist. Sonst hätte ich sie schon längst eingestellt. Ist ja immer einfacher mit Bildern.

Andre, ich bin im Moment nicht im Labor, wo der ganze TrinkwV-Kram liegt und alles angemarkert ist. Es passt in sofern zusammen, da alles wirklich blöd verbaut wurde.

Roland, so werden wir es machen. Ich spreche mit dem Besitzer, ob er die tolle fertige Lösung finanzieren würde oder ob es der Schlauch mit dem Trichter wird. Günstigerweise ist ein Hornbach für die "quick and dirty"-Lösung dort um die Ecke 

Herzliche Grüße und vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!
Anja


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Juli 2019)

Anja W. schrieb:


> da der Besitzer der Wohnung mit seinen fast 90 Jahren


Hallo Anja ,
Siehste , also Mietwohnung ergo Gewerbe nach TWV !
Dafür ist aber der Vermieter verantwortlich !
Wir kennen aber auch nicht alle Absprachen ( Ausbau vorgesehen usw)
Aber gut , du hast eine Lösung für dich gefunden !


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Juli 2019)

Warum fehlt eigentlich meine Signatur?


Sollte doch so aussehen 

LG Andre
Honi soit qui mal y pense


----------



## PeBo (3. Juli 2019)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Warum fehlt eigentlich meine Signatur?


Hi Andre, halt mal dein Handy quer 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Anja W. (3. Juli 2019)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hallo Anja ,
> Siehste , also Mietwohnung ergo Gewerbe nach TWV !
> Dafür ist aber der Vermieter verantwortlich !
> Wir kennen aber auch nicht alle Absprachen ( Ausbau vorgesehen usw)
> Aber gut , du hast eine Lösung für dich gefunden !



Ich habe doch geschrieben  » nach TrinkwV «.
Und wir sind nicht Mieter, wie kommst du da drauf? Auch da nach oben genannter Verordnung, also Vermieterseite.


----------



## Andre 69 (4. Juli 2019)

Hallo Anja,
dann nochmal , nicht Jeder muss sein Trinkwasser beproben lassen !
Deswegen ja die Frage - Wer hat euch denn das gesagt ? Hierfür gibt es einige Vorraussetzungen die sein müssen ! 
Mieter oder Vermieter frage —-da du nicht Ü90 bist bin ich davon ausgegangen !
Er Vermieter, du Mieter !
Dann schreibst was von Legionellen, die üblicher Weise im Warmwasser ( über 400l Speicher oder ü3l im Steiger ) beprobt werden , im KW sucht man danach erst wenn man bei der KW- beprobung eine Temperatur ( Schwellwert hab ich gerade auch nicht ü 35*C glaub) findet . Pseudomonas sucht man eher ( bakterielle Verunreinigungen). Das , und Abfluss mit KW  im Dach wie geschrieben passt nicht dazu .
Gewerbe muss beproben lassen zBsp

Dann gibt es auch noch betreffend aus Installationswrdahrungen neue Erkenntnisse ( Durchschleifen , Ringleitung KW usw )

Wollte nur nachfragen wegen unnötige Kosten ! Ganz genau in der
TWV Teil 2014 !
Ansonsten hast du ja Hinweise bekommen !

Ps: @PeBo
Mit Handyformat hat das nix zu tun ?!


----------



## Mushi (4. Juli 2019)

Wir sehen Deine Signatur im Querformat oder PC.


----------



## Andre 69 (4. Juli 2019)

Mushi schrieb:


> Wir sehen Deine Signatur im Querformat oder PC.


Ja Danke "__ Zander"!Alias .....
scheint an der Handygurke zu liegen !


----------



## Mushi (4. Juli 2019)

Sag einfach Mr. Strudel, das reicht.


----------

